# How Long Is Too Long



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I am still fairly new to both UE and DoorDash, so I am still feeling my way through some of this. 

My biggest frustration with both services has been the extended waits at some of the restaurants. I have even had some instances where the restaurant has not started on the order until I arrived. As you all know, we aren’t getting paid while we sit there and wait. 

How long do you all feel is reasonable to wait for an order to be completed? 

If the order is not ready after a certain period of time or worse yet, has not been started, what are my options? Cancel and move on?


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

i do uber because most of the time is ready bu the time i arrive for p/u and PAID!!!!! the other one i do is PT and thats a lottery, some times is ready for p/u paid or not... and some times i have to arrive put the order paid and wait, i try to avoid those orders where i have to order paid and wait, but yes have been the case where with uber i arrive and they are really busy and have to wait almost 10 min, my decision on wait or cancel is if the time is busy or not. (if i will cancel to be out driving or standing with nothing, is better to wait few min)


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If I'm told the order will take a while to prepare then I call support and ask them to reassign it


----------

